# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Os cavalos-marinhos e a aquariofilia.

## Alex Correa

Os cavalos-marinhos e a aquariofilia. 

Os cavalos-marinhos precisam ser respeitados pelo meio aquarístico sériamente, para que no futuro não tenhamos culpa de termos contribuído num processo de extinção. Espero que esse artigo venha a abrir os olhos de comerciantes e hobistas. Esses animais são extremamente indefesos, e realmente não merecem o que estamos fazendo com eles. 

Aquariofilia é um hobby muito contraditório no que diz respeito à conservação ecológica. Devo admitir que às vezes sinto-me confuso, e de certa forma culpado, por estar envolvido num hobby tão lindo, mas que alguns não dão o mínimo valor, a não ser o monetário. Esse sentimento é algo que acredito estar presente em todos nós aquaristas, principalmente quando vamos à algumas lojas e vemos peixes doentes e mal tratados. Infelizmente ainda é a realidade de parte do mercado. Existem as lojas boas, mas são poucos os donos que realmente se preoculpam em passar informações úteis ou mesmo vender de acordo com o que o consumidor possa manter. A falta de informações também é grande, assim como as informações passadas nas lojas geralmente são muito básicas, quando não, erradas. A única maneira de nos ajudarmos é tentando de todas as formas chamar a atenção dos comerciantes para que medidas possam ser tomadas à respeito de certas atitudes ou situações. Isso sempre existiu e provavelmente existirá, se nós aquaristas não tomarmos iniciativas. Seria muito bom se todos que vissem espécies muito sensíveis, ou qualquer outro tipo de engano cometido pelos lojistas, reclamasse de maneira amigável, mostrando que o fato foi notado e que realmente estamos preoculpados com certos episódios normalmente encontrados nas baterias das lojas. 

O motivo de meu esforço em trabalhar escrevendo artigos vai além de colaborar para a literatura da aquariofilia marinha. Meus ideais são voltados principalmente à informações que possam proporcionar um maior conforto aos organismos que mantemos em nossos aquários, conseqüentemente evitando perda desses seres de maneira cruel ou irrensponsável. Diante de minhas metas, certamente sinto-me condicionado à publicar uma colaboração à campanha de preservação dos cavalos-marinhos que outros vêm fazendo, pois tenho notado que o interesse para com esses peixes envolve grande número de hobistas, que na realidade pouco conhecem sobre esses magníficos seres. 

O motivo da facinação de aquaristas pelos cavalos-marinhos é bem evidente. Certamente é um dos mais exóticos peixes, e que podemos encontrar distribuídos pelo mundo inteiro. Particularmente também acho que são um dos mais facinantes e especiais peixes existentes, com suas qualidades e formatos únicos. Mas por que não conseguimos sucesso com eles em cativeiro? Bem, se todos fizessem essa pergunta, ao invés de simplesmente fazerem tentativas consecutivas em mantê-los a qualquer custo, mas sem um preparo especial e muita pesquisa, talvez tivéssemos mais sucesso na criação e até reprodução/ crescimento desses animais em nossos aquários. Até mesmo profissionais muito experientes ainda não conseguiram definir quais são as condições mais adequadas para oferecermos aos cavalos marinhos, simplesmente porque as dificuldades não estão somente relacionadas aos projetos dos sistemas em si, mas sim à outros motivos que de certa forma tornam impraticáveis e até misterioso mantermos cavalos-marinhos em tanques por tempo considerável. Podemos porém unir uma série de técnicas para que possamos tentar oferecer melhores condições à eles. 

Existem cerca de 30 espécies de cavalos-marinhos distribuídas pelo mundo. Normalmente encontram-se em águas rasas de regiões temperadas, o que facilita a coleta e uma super-exploração na pesca do animal. Apesar de uma camuflagem natural perfeita, correm risco de extinção devíduo a pesca em grande escala. O mercado asiático é provavelmente o maior responsável pela pesca indiscriminada, que vem crescendo cada vez mais. Eles são utilizados para preparação de produtos medicinais, principalmente pelos chineses, mas também pelos indonésios, filipinos e outros grupos raciais e étnicos. Pelo menos 20 milhões de cavalos-marinhos secos são comercializados por ano no mercado chinês. Centenas de milhares são comercializados (vivos) para o mercado de aquariofilia e o mesmo número (mortos) para o comércio de souvenirs. O total de países envolvidos com o mercado de cavalos-marinhos chega a ser absurdo (39 países). Esses números são inadimissíveis! Imagine, porque o número desses peixes no mercado da aquariofilia vem crescendo cada vez mais? Simplesmente o mercado é alimentado pela rápida perda de exemplares, conseqüentemente abre-se espaço para novas importações. Além disso o preço por exemplar é mínimo, sendo assim mais um motivo para que haja uma rápida compra, evitando que o animal fique por muito tempo nas lojas, o que certamente seria prejuízo aos comerciantes. Se conseguíssemos manter cavalos-marinhos por mais tempo em cativeiro, como conseguimos muitos dos outros peixes normalmente encontrados no hobby, talvez esse número seria bem menor, pois a demanda não seria maior que a oferta (na maioria das vezes a demanda aparenta ser menor que a oferta, o que não significa que uma visão geral do mercado mundial esteja diretamente ligada a esse fato, mostrando que o número de indivíduos é limitado na natureza quando comparados com espécies de outros peixes, por exemplo, provavelmente pela restrita área em que encontramos esses animais e pela facilidade de coleta). Ainda que esse número seja provavelmente menor que de muitas outras espécies de organismos encontrados no mercado atual (que principalmente são comercializados na América do Norte e Europa), o que é importante ressaltar é que o sucesso na manutenção desses animais em cativeiro é extremamente mínimo (praticamente 100% dos indivíduos comercializados no mercado da aquariofilia não sobrevivem). Poucos são os aquaristas que realmente têm condições, estudo e devoção para mantê-los por um tempo rasoável em aquários caseiros. 

Acredito que ainda necessitamos de muitas informações para que possamos tentar novos projetos de sistemas, que logicamente teriam que ser provavelmente exclusivos aos cavalos-marinhos. Esse é um dos erros mais comuns. Cavalos-marinhos não devem ser mantidos com outros tipos de peixes, principalmente os de comportamento muito ativo. Isso causa estresse e impraticidade de uma adequada forma de alimentação ao animal, uma vez que ele precisa de uma constante oferta de comida viva, nutricionalmente enriquecida, para que possa exercer suas funções biológicas de maneira satisfatória. O estômago é ausente nos cavalos-marinhos, assim como os dentes também. Seu aparelho digestivo é composto somente de um tubo presente no abdômen, o que é responsável pela necessidade de ingerir uma grande quantidade alimentos. Quase que freqüentemente esses alimentos são eliminados semi-digeridos do aparelho degestivo. Algumas espécies de filhotes de cavalos-marinhos chegam a ingerir uma quantidade de até 3.000 micro-alimentos por dia. Um exemplar com 2 semanas de vida chega a consumir 3.600 naupliis (filhotes de artêmia) por dia. Adultos já foram reportados de comerem até 30 à 50 mini-camarões (mysis) ou 350 artêmias adultas/ dia. Dessa forma são importantes no controle populacional de micro-organismos na natureza de forma bem efetiva e bem significativa no meio em que habitam. A dificuldade de provermos uma estabilidade e qualidade nutricional à esses animais é o principal motivo da incapacidade de mantê-los por longos períodos em condições sadias e perfeitamente equilibrada. 

O tratamento adequado aos cavalos-marinhos então, seria um sistema que possibilitasse um fornecimento de alimentação constante e com todos os requerimentos necessários para que as funções biológicas do animal sejam mantidas em excelentes condições por longos períodos de tempo. Quais seríam esses requerimentos? O sistema precisa basicamente reproduzir fisicamente o habitat natural do animal, ou seja, a presença de vários objetos para que o animal possa se segurar é indispensável. Plantas de plástico (de preferência sem muitas folhas) ou mesmo naturais, vendidas nas lojas de peixes podem ser utilizadas com esse propósito. Um aprofundamento em estudos no cultivo de macro-algas e plantas marinhas é sem dúvida um ótimo investimento feito pelo aquarista. Macro-algas possibilitam um habitat bem natural e benéfico à esses animais, principalmente por possibilitar um abrigo à micro-organismos, dos quais os cavalos-marinhos se alimentam. O cultivo de Caulerpa spp. está entre os mais recomendáveis para esse propósito, pela facilidade de cultivo e reprodução acelerada, quando oferecidas condições ideais (iluminação apropriada, temperatura ideal, etc.). Pouca iluminação possibilita um maior conforto e evita estresse aos cavalos-marinhos, assim como uma temperatura amena. Uma corrente suave ajuda tanto na fixação, como na movimentação do animal, uma vez que apresenta nadadeiras de porte pequeno e conseqüentemente pouca habilidade para se mover. A presença de um substrato de areia viva e rochas vivas facilitarão a reprodução de micro-organismos para que possam servir de complementação alimentar, assim como um refúgio (tanque conectado, mas que não possibilita acesso dos peixes , com uma configuração benéfica ao crescimento de micro-organismos), que serve para suprir um fornecimento constante de alimento vivo ao tanque principal. Um número máximo de animais por área precisa ser estudado e estipulado para que não haja um desconforto com uma superpopulação, e se condições de acasalamento forem satisfatórias, é aconselhável que mantenha-se somente o casal já formado no tanque, pois são fiéis aos parceiros de acasalamento, mantendo o relacionamento e acasalando por muitas vezes consecutivas. 

O trabalho de alimentar e produzir o alimento que será oferecido aos cavalos-marinhos em cativeiro é algo que certamente precisa ser levado seriamente em consideração no planejamento do sistema. Esse é o maior dos obstáculos que enfrentamos e de maior responsabilidade também. Aquários complementares deverão estar disponíveis para as crias, assim como para a produção de alimentos com correspondentes fontes nutricionais. De nada adianta alimentarmos artêmia viva, se essa artêmia está por muito tempo sem ter sido alimentada com os nutrientes (algas, vitaminas e suplementos minerais) que beneficiarão conseqüentemente os peixes. Algas têm um papel importente da dieta dos cavalos-marinhos. Artêmia sozinha irá simplesmente levá-los à morte por fome, por incrível que pareça. Entre outras formas excelentes de alimentar os cavalosmarinhos estão uma série de micro-crustáceos encontrados no mar, e que podem ser coletados com uma rede de malha bem fina. A coleta precisa ser muito bem feita com observação das qualidades da água do lugar escolhido. Dentre eles: camarões (mysis), fito-plâncton, copepodes e rotíferos. Alimentos vivos introduzidos no aquário devem ser sempre banhados em água doce por uns 10 minutos antes de serem oferecidos. Esse processo serve para previnir com que organismos patogênicos entrem no sistema e causem possíveis danos aos peixes. Alimentos mortos e ignorados pelos peixes precisam ser retirados do sistema pelo menos 1 vez ao dia para que a qualidade da água não fique prejudicada. Higiene é muito importante também, assim como a qualidade da água. 

A eclosão de cistos de Artemia salina também é freqüentemente discutida entre os aquaristas interessados em cavalos-marinhos. Os naupliis (filhotes de artêmia) possuem um ótimo valor nutritivo, quando oferecido nas primeiras 24 horas após o nascimento (ou se enriquecidos depois desse período). Mas infelizmente o engano no oferecimento exclusivo de naupliis ou mesmo de artêmia adulta vem sendo feito em grande escala, por ser o meio mais conveniente (ou mesmo único) que alguns aquaristas têm disponível, ou sabem. Outro engano é permitir que as cascas dos cistos sejam ingeridos pelos peixes, o que pode levá-los à morte, por não serem digeríveis (no caso de não passar nas partes mais estreitas do tudo digestivo). 

Outros alimentos vivos são enganosamente oferecidos aos cavalos-marinhos freqüentemente pelos aquaristas. Dentre eles estão alguns organismos de água doce como: camarões, vermes e filhotes de guppys (Poecilia reticulata) e mollys (molinésias) pretas (Poecillia sphenops). As propriedades de organismos de água doce são diferentes das dos de água salgada. Isso terá uma influência negativa em termos à longo prazo e certamente não contribuirá de forma correta para a construção e mantimento próprio das funções dos peixes de água salgada. Apesar de grandes autores aconselharem e publicarem relativamente um sucesso prático com esse tipo de alimento, particularmente não pratico nem aconselho. 

Outro importantíssimo problema apresentado na manutenção de cavalos-marinhos em cativeiro é o surgimentos de doenças, principalmente fungos e bactérias. Pouca informação é difundida com relação à esses inconvenientes e certamente é algo que poderá dar bastante trabalho ao aquarista. Algumas das doenças não têm cura e certamente é algo bastante frustrante também. 

Em relação aos fungos, o problema pode ocorrer de maneira rápida, na maioria das vezes levando o animal à morte, ou lentamente, podendo ser curado com a separação do animal em um aquário hospital e oferecendo tratamento adequado (agente anti-fungal). Os dois tipos diferentes de infestações provavelmente estão relacionados à diferentes espécies de organismos patogênicos. 

Supõe-se que bactérias causam o que chamamos de doença de bolhas. Essas, acontecem de duas maneiras: sob a pele do animal ou internamente (principalmente em machos, na bolsa). Tratamentos usando cuidadosamente uma agulha de seringa esterelizada é normalmente aconselhável para retirar o gás (operação muito delicada), mas muitas das vezes a perda do exemplar é inevitável, pois a bolha volta com o tempo. Sob nenhuma hipótese o animal deve ser retirado da água para tal procedência. Tratamento anti-bacterial pode ser adicionado à água, para evitar uma re-infestação, mas geralmente é pouco eficiente por esse tipo de doença estar internamente localizada. Cavalos-marinhos estão também sujeitos à doenças tradicionais encontradas em peixes ornamentais. O tratamento deve ser administrado normalmente, como se fosse para outro peixe, porém as dosagens dos remédios não podem ser elevadas. De um modo geral não suportam os tratamentos quando não é oferecida uma alimentação nutritiva, ou quando a doença já está bastante adiantada, logo infelizmente acabando por morrer. É difícil salvar algum exemplar sem ocorrer uma re-infestação mais tarde. O ambiente deve ser bastante limpo e ricos alimentos oferecidos em abundância. Tanques separados para o tratamento de cada indivíduo provavelmente funciona positivamente na tentativa de cura nesses casos. Sofrimento em casos de cura impossível devem ser evitados pelo aquaristas, condenando o animal. Isso pode ser feito colocando o animal no freezer. 

Necessita-se não só de tempo, espaço e dinheiro para um investimento, mas principalmente de estarmos dispostos à trabalhar constantemente para que não falte nada à esses animais. Isso é loucura? Praticamente falando, sim. Pouquíssimos hobistas poderiam levar esse tipo de vida por muito tempo. Mesmo assim, existem profissionais no mundo inteiro que trabalham dia-após-dia fazendo até mais do que citei e infelizmente não conseguem sucesso absoluto com a criação de cavalos-marinhos em cativeiro em termos de longo prazo. O que acontece é que ainda precisamos descobrir muito sobre as necessidades nutricionais de cada espécie em particular. Talvez mesmo assim não teríamos acesso à essa dieta por praticamente não estar disponível no mercado, pois muitos micro-organismos ainda são impossíveis de serem reproduzidos artificialmente (difícil manuseio, alimentação e reprodução) ou de serem coletados e trasnportados de maneira condicional e favorável ao mercado. 

Estudos à respeito do animal estão sendo feitos ultimamente com maior atenção e aproximação do seu habitat natural, provavelmente porque ocorre um sério risco de extinção de algumas espécies. Cientistas ainda necessitarão de algum tempo de pesquisas para que possamos ter dados mais precisos e detalhados com relação à comportamentos e relações sociais entre esses animais. Além disso, o mais importante e difícil trabalho à ser concluido é o de identificação de certas espécies, que torna-se difícil principalmente pela grande variação de cores assim como a habilidades de troca de cores. Preservação no momento é importantíssimo, e como amantes do meio aquático, temos que contribuir com a preservação de todas as espécies de cavalos-marinhos, fazendo campanha contra a venda desses animais para o mercado comum da aquariofilia é certamente o melhor caminho à seguir. Por incrível que pareça a maioria das pessoas que compram um cavalo-marinho sabem que não poderão mantê-lo por muito tempo, o que ao meu ver é de certa forma cruel. 

Aquaristas sérios e mais experimentados porém, com habilidade e muita dedicação, e que já encontram um relativo sucesso com esses animais no passado e presente, deveríam ser encorajados à inovar configurações de sistemas e aprimoramentos de planos alimentares. Experiências científicas de conservação aquarística seria outro caminho à seguirmos. Investimento é necessário e infelizmente difícil em alguns casos. É importante levarmos tudo isso em consideração para que no futuro as possibilidades em mantê-los em cativeiro sejam bem maiores e para que possamos ainda ter esses magníficos seres presentes na natureza para as nossas próximas gerações. No presente momento, é claramente evidente que o melhor lugar da maioria dos cavalos-marinhos seria na natureza. 

© Copyright 1999 Alex Correa.

----------

